# NW Folklife Fest! (May 24-27)



## Hylyx (May 23, 2013)

Anyone from the PNW going to this? I've never been but am staying super close by and plan to check it out... AND it's free to get in !
Fuck yeah!

More info here: http://www.nwfolklife.org/festival/


----------



## zephyr23 (May 23, 2013)

i will be their


----------



## p0tt (May 25, 2013)

i'm on Beacon Hill for the night or two, about to head down soon to check it out. i've missed the past few years. good to be back home right now.


----------



## Hylyx (May 25, 2013)

Rad! I'm about to head down as well. If ya see me say hi!! I may be part of a roving band of drunks singing irish songs/johnny cash/whatever the fuck.


----------



## p0tt (May 26, 2013)

You look familiar Helyx. In Georgetwon or West Seattle much?


----------

